# Micronutrient average consumptions (uptake) rates



## borman (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello folks

Im searching a lot of resources for information about consumption (uptake) rate of the micro (B, Mn, Zn, Cu, Mo). Unfortunately without any success.
I think this information can be very suitable for many folks, making its own micro fertilizers.

So I apply to all who have any information, own observations etc - to post in this topic your data about uptake and also your dosage amount (daily or weekly) 

For example right now i made my own micro and dose it every day -2 hour before light on in following dosages mg/l:

Fe	0,3
Mn	0,029
B	0,0180
Cu	0,0014
Zn	0,0060
Mo	0,0007

Actually im not satisfied with grow of my plant - I see a lot of side shoots on my Rotala sp Green, and Ludwigia Arcuata - also R.GREEN shows some kind of chlorosis 

So I think if we can consolidate such information as micro uptake rates - it will be very good and useful 
Thanks


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

You think the commercial micro element fertilizers are wrong?


----------



## borman (Dec 7, 2007)

Edward said:


> You think the commercial micro element fertilizers are wrong?


No - But I made my own ferts (stated above) as many on this forum. So uptake rates is important staff.
and collecting such information can help avoid of some critical errors.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

I am not sure if we understand this correctly. 
Micro nutrients / micro elements / trace elements is a part of fertilizer that almost nobody makes at home or at work. It is incredibly complex, very few understand. Nobody invented better trace element mix yet then the few commercially available. And they work very well, so why reinvent the wheel? What people do make at home is the other part of the fertilizer, the macro nutrients and that can be done relatively easy.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

The most professional trace element mix is made by http://www.plantprod.com

Manganese (Mn)* 2.0%
Iron (Fe)* 7.0%
Zinc (Zn)* 0.4%
Copper (Cu)* 0.1%
Boron (B) 1.3%
Molybdenum (Mo) 0.06%

* Chelated
Chelating agent - 
42% Ethylene diamine tetraacetate
13% Diethylene triamine pentaacetate

The amount we dose in aquariums is based on Fe, 0.05 - 0.1 ppm a day.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Actually, there is really a lot that could be done with trace elements. 

Basically, the chelating agents don't work well and the iron drops out of solution pretty fast. 

Another thing is the chelating agents are not very biodegradable and can build up in your tank.

Here is something to think about if you are trying new micro formula. One commonly used chelating agent for iron used in medicine is citric acid. Besides chelating iron it is completely biodegradable and is non toxic. Try some of this in your formulae.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

EDTA is the main chelating agent used in the nutrient mixes. Its not particular toxic (a lot of multivitamins use it too). It does cause some environmental concern because it can remobilize toxic heavy metals. And yes, it does take a very long time to degrade. 

In addition to using citric acid you can use tannins as chelating agents. Vitamin C (ascorbic acid) is also a very good chelator too.

I would just "overdose" the traces if you feel that you're having deficiencies of them at the levels you are currently adding.


----------

